# DIY Shower Jelly



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 11, 2018)

This is so much fun to make, and easy peasy too!  I made these for "the boys" two Christmases ago. When I last talked to my niece a month or so ago, she said they still get them out and play with them. I was shocked! I meant them to use in the shower... kind of a sneaky way to get them to TAKE a shower... know what I mean? LOL  Anyhoo, there's lots of recipes on line but this is the one I used -- (the link to the original is no longer working so I'm unable to give credit.) Plus a link to Lush -- the inspiration for this project; and links to a demo and a tutorial.   HAVE FUN!!!

SANTA’S BELLY SHOWER JELLY   12/15/15
Ingredients: Water, castile soap, salt, Knox gelatin, FD&C red, Candy Cane fragrance.

    2 packages of unflavored gelatin
    3/4 C boiling water
    1/2 C castile soap
    1.5 ml fragrance
    body safe coloring if desired
    1 tsp salt
    Silicone molds, square mold, fun shaped molds or muffin tin molds.
    Could also use small plastic jars.
    Body safe glitter if desired

Place mold(s) onto a cutting board or cookie sheet to make them easier to move. Sprinkle body safe glitter lightly onto the molds, if you like.

Add salt to the water. Sprinkle the gelatin over the water. Allow to hydrate for 5 minutes. Give it a stir then nuke for 3 minutes or so on HIGH until the batch comes to a boil. Allow to rest 5 minutes, then stir to be sure the salt and gelatin are completely dissolved. Add the castile soap and one or two drops of body safe coloring, if desired. Stir gently. Cool to 120°F (50°C) then add the fragrance. Spritz air bubbles with alcohol. Pour into mold. Place in refrigerator uncovered until solid (5-6 hours)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.lushusa.com/Shower-Jellies/shower-jellies,en_US,sc.html
Santa’s Belly Shower Jelly
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
VIDEO

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
TUTORIAL with pics
http://www.rookiemag.com/2013/07/diy-shower-jellies/


----------



## lsg (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Complexions (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone tried making jelly soap using gelatin with handmade liquid soap (not necessarily castile)?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 12, 2018)

Jelly soap is fun, but I would rather and have purchased ready made jelly soap that is preserved and tested. I just do not trust something made with gelatin and not preserved. Little side note, my daughter talked them into making jelly soap because she did not like Stephenson jelly soap. No she gets nothing from Catalina for advertising their jelly base, in fact she no longer pours soap. It is just a nice base
https://essentialsbycatalina.com/soap-jelly-base


----------



## zanzalawi (Jun 12, 2018)

i made a recipe very similar to this a couple years ago- they were fun but they weren't as firm as i was hoping- i stored them in a mason jar in the fridge (they were made with dr bronners peppermint castile soap- they were rather bracing when you used them lol) but if they were left out- they were way soft

good point about gelatin and preservatives


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 12, 2018)

with my eczema, which has suddenly worsened considerably, I am very paranoid about preserving.


----------



## lyschelw (Jun 12, 2018)

Have you tried it using Agar?


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 12, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Jelly soap is fun, but I would rather and have purchased ready made jelly soap that is preserved and tested. I just do not trust something made with gelatin and not preserved. Little side note, my daughter talked them into making jelly soap because she did not like Stephenson jelly soap. No she gets nothing from Catalina for advertising their jelly base, in fact she no longer pours soap. It is just a nice base
> https://essentialsbycatalina.com/soap-jelly-base



I have made them using Stephenson's jelly base and I do not like the air bubbles you get just mixing in color and fragrance, but others love them.  Does the Catalina base act the same as far as air bubbles?


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 12, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I have made them using Stephenson's jelly base and I do not like the air bubbles you get just mixing in color and fragrance, but others love them.  Does the Catalina base act the same as far as air bubbles?


I do not know for sure, my daughter just mentioned it was easier to work with. They make great m&p bases, so I am guessing their Jelly Soap base is nice. They do offer a 4 oz jar for $4.50 as a sample.


----------



## lsg (Jun 13, 2018)

I make my  bath jellies using a recipe from Ponte Vedra Soap Shoppe.  The jelly does not have to be refrigerated and it has a crazy amount of bubbles.  My DIL uses my jelly when shaving her legs.

https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 13, 2018)

lsg said:


> I make my  bath jellies using a recipe from Ponte Vedra Soap Shoppe.  The jelly does not have to be refrigerated and it has a crazy amount of bubbles.  My DIL uses my jelly when shaving her legs.
> 
> https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/



Does it set up clear? Or does it have a lot of bubbles in it? Do you find it cost effective versus the already made formula?


----------



## lsg (Jun 13, 2018)

It is fairly clear.  I always color it.  It depends on how much you pay for the ingredients.  I like the idea of making my own bases.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 13, 2018)

lsg said:


> I make my  bath jellies using a recipe from Ponte Vedra Soap Shoppe.  The jelly does not have to be refrigerated and it has a crazy amount of bubbles.  My DIL uses my jelly when shaving her legs.
> 
> https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/


Now I remember why I have some of the ingredients I ran across yesterday, I was going to try this recipe. Thanks Lsg for posting this so now I remember....


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 13, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> I do not know for sure, my daughter just mentioned it was easier to work with. They make great m&p bases, so I am guessing their Jelly Soap base is nice. They do offer a 4 oz jar for $4.50 as a sample.



I just ordered some. Ill give it a try.  Thanks!


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

this is what i do... I buy Irish Moss.. i soak the moss.. it has its own carragean .. i blend it with hot water and make a jelly paste to this paste i add a water base preservative.. 
this is the recipe i use courtasey of PV soap

6.5 ozs Distilled Water
15 ozs Sodium Lauryl Sulphate (liquid)
12.5 ozs Liquid Glycerin
3.5 ozs Propylene Glycol
1.5 ozs Carrageenan (IOTA)
.7 ozs Fragrance
1/4 tsp. Preservative (Methylparaben)
FD&C or iron oxide colors as needed (powders only
I also us foaming bath whip to sub for the slsl and make a jelly soap


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 13, 2018)

zolveria said:


> this is what i do... I buy Irish Moss.. i soak the moss.. it has its own carragean .. i blend it with hot water and make a jelly paste to this paste i add a water base preservative..
> this is the recipe i use courtasey of PV soap
> 
> 6.5 ozs Distilled Water
> ...



How do you get rid of the smell of the irish moss? I make a facial product with it and even though its not revolting it is strong.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

when i soak the irish moss i soak it till it becomes translucent.. I have never had an issue with scent i have made jelly for my son.. using cherry grape etc.. and i cant smell. it even lavender.. ?


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 13, 2018)

zolveria said:


> when i soak the irish moss i soak it till it becomes translucent.. I have never had an issue with scent i have made jelly for my son.. using cherry grape etc.. and i cant smell. it even lavender.. ?



Its an interesting recipe. Im a big fan of Irish moss and think this would be great for my skin. Im going to give it a try and see how it turns out. I will also use the foaming bath whip as I like it.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## zolveria (Jun 13, 2018)

follow the recipe and make sure you  make a nice thick paste..


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 14, 2018)

lsg said:


> I make my  bath jellies using a recipe from Ponte Vedra Soap Shoppe.
> https://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/


Thanks for sharing. What is "Carrageenan (IOTA)" and where do you buy it? I put it in the search box at Ponte Vedra and got "no results".  I have some carrageenan (seaweed) from herbco.com but I haven't had time to play with it yet. It's on my Round Tuit list. Could I use that in that recipe?


----------



## zolveria (Jun 14, 2018)

yes it is the same.. I just use Irish Moss works just as good


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 14, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Thanks for sharing. What is "Carrageenan (IOTA)" and where do you buy it? I put it in the search box at Ponte Vedra and got "no results".  I have some carrageenan (seaweed) from herbco.com but I haven't had time to play with it yet. It's on my Round Tuit list. Could I use that in that recipe?



What did you get? Powdered?


----------



## zolveria (Jun 14, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> What did you get? Powdered?



NO i buy the seaweed itself. I keep it readily in my house . Since my husband  Loves Irish Moss Punch


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 14, 2018)

zolveria said:


> yes it is the same.. I just use Irish Moss works just as good



She said she got it at Herbco so I just assume it is powdered.  I use it raw like you do.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2018)

zolveria said:


> yes it is the same.. I just use Irish Moss works just as good








redhead1226 said:


> What did you get? Powdered?


This is what I have -- dried, cut and sifted:
https://www.herbco.com/c-329-irish-moss.aspx

I'd like to try that recipe but I'm wondering what I can sub for Propylene Glycol? It irritates my skin. Any suggestions?


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 15, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> View attachment 30754
> 
> 
> This is what I have -- dried, cut and sifted:
> ...



Ive never used it in that form. I have used raw. But test something. Put a small amount in a little dish of water and see if it re-hydrates. Then you will know if you can use it. It should.  Then you will have to make a thick paste. But just test with a tablespoon or so. Leave it overnight.  Zolveria can tell you how to make the paste.  As far as a sub for PG - Read this, maybe it will help.  https://library.essentialwholesale.com/propylene-glycol-alternative-propanediol/         or she may be able to tell you since she has made it before.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> As far as a sub for PG - Read this, maybe it will help.  https://library.essentialwholesale.com/propylene-glycol-alternative-propanediol/         or she may be able to tell you since she has made it before.


Thanks, Red. LOL I just happened to read that!  I'm not sure propanediol is much better than the PG for my skin. I'm thinking maybe some other humectant like IPM (Isopropyl Myristate) that I have on hand. I wish I had time to play right now, but I don't. Too much going on...


----------



## redhead1226 (Jun 15, 2018)

IPM may work as well. Let me know how that goes.  Im a night time soaper - Like the middle of the night! So I may try to make it now. Who knows - Im tying to perfect an in the shower lotion bar that is a little creamy. Im on test bar #4 lol


----------



## zolveria (Jun 15, 2018)

amazon IOTA


----------



## Dahila (Jun 15, 2018)

I make one but using Carrageenan IOTA (Chondrus crispus powder) and Sodium coco-sulfate, of course it is preserved
Carrageenan IOTA : https://www.modernistpantry.com/carrageenan-iota.html
Zany I got it from Canadian Supplier,  I am sure it is easier to find it in US 
https://www.cargill.com/food-bev/na/carrageenan
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LW6TSBI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
you need to use from 2-3% not much


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jun 15, 2018)

Red! 


  Zolveria! 


  Dahila!  
Good tips & info! I'll let you know how it goes, if I ever can get to it... I NEED a play day! LOL


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 19, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> I just ordered some. Ill give it a try.  Thanks!


Let me know what you think of it. I may run out and get a block


----------



## alwaysme07 (Jun 21, 2018)

This will be awesome to make with my daughter


----------

